# Free vivariums



## Mike Edwardes (22 Jun 2013)

If anyone is interested, I have two free planted vivaria suitable for dartfrogs or day geckos.
60cm long x 35cm tall by 30cm wide.
You'll need to collect from Leicester (LE2):


----------



## BigTom (22 Jun 2013)

Ooof, nice offer. They look great.


----------



## Mike Edwardes (22 Jun 2013)

I need the space for more tanks


----------



## BigTom (22 Jun 2013)

What's the smaller trailing plant in the top one?


----------



## Mike Edwardes (22 Jun 2013)

On the right hand side? It's Ficus pumila var. quercifolia. Nice plant, can be a thug when it gets going. I find it takes in some vivs but I can't get it to grow in others, never understood why.


----------



## BigTom (22 Jun 2013)

Very nice. Any chance I could bother you for a cutting? Happy to pay postage etc.


----------



## Mike Edwardes (22 Jun 2013)

Sure, sent you a PM.


----------



## CalebWM (22 Jun 2013)

Try reptile forums uk (RFUK), these will be snapped up immediately


----------



## CalebWM (22 Jun 2013)

Great looking vivs though


----------



## Mike Edwardes (22 Jun 2013)

Yes, I'll put them on RFUK but I thought I'd ask here first. Call it a UKAPS member benefit


----------



## tim (22 Jun 2013)

Really nice mike I'd love a viv one day, already too many tanks for wife's liking though, hope they go to a good home mate.


----------

